# getting back into snowboarding, need some opinions on gear



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Well i've been living in hawaii for a lil while and haven't been snowboarding for years.

I'm moving back the mass for a lil while then off to cali.

I really want to get back into snowboarding, I have 6 years of experience.

I'm looking at gear now and want some opinions.


I mainly do all mountain, free ride type of riding.
i love ungroomed trails and the trees, and going where there isn't a trail.

I'm prety set on the bindings i want, *Ride ATV Spi*. I've always loved ride bindings.

For the boots, obviously i have to try some on when i get home and go to some shops, but i've been looking on the web and i'm really liking burton's new design with the laces, seems nice, looks like it will work really well, no laces to worry about. So i was thinking *Burton Ruler*.

now where I really don't know is the board.
I've been looking at *Burton Triumph, Malolo, and King, K2 Zeppelin, Nemesis, and Legend.*

Any suggestions on boards (other boards to consider?)or opinions on other things?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

ExigeX said:


> Well i've been living in hawaii for a lil while and haven't been snowboarding for years.
> 
> I'm moving back the mass for a lil while then off to cali.
> 
> ...




As far as boards go, anything in the price range you're looking for is going to be 90% identical anyways (style for style, that is)

And all-mountain/free-ride board is gonna be prety much alike to any other board in a comparabe price. 

Might want to look into Lib-Tech, Never Summer, Option, or Capita - May not be 'Burton' or 'K2' as far as the brand visibility goes, but they make top of the line gear, without a doubt.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

cool, i've been out of the scene for a while and have never heard of those brands, i'll check them out.


----------

